# Building new pc



## Denys (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello there! I was thinking about this combination (any input is most welcome):

LIAN LI PC-7FN

INTEL CORE I5-2500K 3.30 GHZ LGA1155

GIGABYTE Z68X-UD3P-B3 RETAIL (this one is under question)

G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL 4GB (2X2GB) DDR3 PC3-12800 RIPJAWS DUAL CHANNEL KIT

SAPPHIRE RADEON HD6870 1GB PCI-E RETAIL

WESTERN DIGITAL WD5002AALX 500GB CAVIAR BLACK SATA3

LG GH22NS70 SECURE DISC DVD REWRITER BLACK

CORSAIR ENTHUSIAST SERIES TX650M 650W PSU 80+ BRONZE CERTIFIED


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

All the parts look compatible. If it were mine, I'd probably go with a 750w corsair PSU. 

Check out our build system sticky for more suggestions. I listed the link for you.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

Good Luck with the build!


----------



## Denys (Mar 7, 2012)

ok will use that 750 PSu than 

btw what the difference between Intel over AMD PHENOM II X4 965 or X4 975? Seems like I can get a bit cheaper build with AMD but dunno, most ppl say that AMD uses more power and is not so good (I'm interested in building not a prefect game mashine as my free time is quite limited so I play from time to time games like Skyrim to relax).

Also which MoBo manufacturer is better: Asus, Gigabyte or ASRock and p67 or Z68 chip?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

650W is good for a 6870 but 750W won't hurt anything if your budget allows. The Corsair M Series are not made by SeaSonic so the quality is not as good. 

Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

Intel & AMD are both good platforms though I prefer Intel.

Asus & Gigabyte Mobo's for reliability & support.
I prefer the P67 chip but the Z68 is fine also.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

The i5 is significantly faster than the Phenom II x4s, but also costs $100 more.

My overclocked 960T games just fine for me. I would get a little better performance in Skyrim, which I max out, but I'm pretty happy with it.

If your video card is gonna be the 6870, you won't notice much difference. The 2500k is more futureproof, however. It'd still be beastly two years from now when your video card is outdated.


----------



## Denys (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you very much guys for your input!

Well I live on Cyprus as its gonna take too long and they charge me at customs here when I order from abroad (outside EU) plus we got a decent internet shop here that provides and covers the waranty and is almost next to my house as well.

Ok so I selected the range of PSU that are in range of 650-750 from Thermaltake, Coolermaster and Corsair if you could look at this list and tell me what is good from what they offer here:
E-SHOPCY.COM.CY:


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

The Corsair TX models are highly recommended. None of the COOLER MASTER or Thermaltake PSUs in that list are their good models.

I'd say pick whichever of the Corsair TXs you want :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

From that source, go with the 650TX or 750TX.
The rest of your build is good.


----------



## Denys (Mar 7, 2012)

ok I found another online shop that offers better prices (Pixmania), so after tweaking around the items I come to a rather hard time picking motherboard (was thinking something around 120-180 Euro price range as I preffer to shop in the midzone):

Socket-1155---chipset -

Could someone please take a look and tell what is good for the I5-2500k if anything better that the Saibertooth which the best pick here according you the list suggested on here?

also they don't have RAM from G.Skill, they only offer:
Corsair, Kingston, AMD and GEIL


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Sabertooth looks to be about the best deal from that site: ASUS SABERTOOTH P67 (rev. B3) - Socket 1155 - Chipset P67 - ATX :

Corsair for the RAM.


----------



## Denys (Mar 7, 2012)

THank you very much Tyree! But I got a question as on Newegg they say something about 50mm fan that is not included with the motherboard (and it seems impossible to find on the online sites the said 50mm fan most are 60, 80, 120 etc) is it really important?

One more question about GPU: is HD6870 good enough or should I aim a bit higer? Found HD 6950 on Ebay for just a little higher price, as on Pixmania it is not available (with 30 Euro difference with shipping) made by XFX:
XFX ATI Radeon HD 6950 1GB GDDR5 PCI-E Graphics Card HD-695X-ZNFC HDMI | eBay

or go with HD 6870 in this case I got 3 options
Pixmania -

or can you sugest some Nvidia card, as I got no clue about them? (price around 250$)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'm confused about the 50mm fan. No fans are included or needed for the Mobo per say.
The GPU choice is yours but the 6950 is about $100 more US and I doubt there is that much better results for that money.
I would go with one of the Sapphire if you go 6870.


----------



## Denys (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you you Tyree you where most helpful 
Well they say so on Newegg if you look at the Feedback section (mentioned almost every time in Cons page 2 and after) a lot of people mention the lack of 50mm assist fan for the motherboard while screws are provided:
Newegg.com - ASUS SABERTOOTH P67 (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I assume they are referring to a chipset cooler but I pay absolutely no attention to reviews on Newegg and rarely from any other site. If it wasn't included by the manufacturer it isn't required.


----------



## Denys (Mar 7, 2012)

There is a spot like a hatch which you remove (mole screws) and you can put a 50mm fan there which actually is reducing the temps of motherboard as shown in this video:
Sabertooth P67 Assist Fan Testing - YouTube

and here on some more testing:
ASUS Sabertooth P67 Motherboard Review - Closer Look (Continued)


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

It's probably not any significantly better than just having a nice heat spreader and good front-to-back airflow.


----------



## 930162 (Apr 2, 2012)

A i7 Intel Processer is better for gaming working and all of that But mostly it mosts 300-500


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Dananaphoney99 said:


> A i7 Intel Processer is better for gaming working and all of that But mostly it mosts 300-500


Better for working, if very intense work needs to be done.
Better for gaming, no.
And the added cost is very difficult to justify.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Denys said:


> There is a spot like a hatch which you remove (mole screws) and you can put a 50mm fan there which actually is reducing the temps of motherboard as shown in this video:


Adding a fan would most likely lower the temps a little. Is it needed, no.
If you feel you need a fan you can always install one.


----------



## Denys (Mar 7, 2012)

ok after looking around and with your suggestions I came up with this build:

Case: Cooler Master Storm Enforcer

CPU: INTEL CORE I5-2500K 3.30 GHZ LGA1155

MoBo: Asus Sabertooth P67

GPU: SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY RADEON HD 6870 OC - 1 GΒ GDDR5

RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance Performance 2 x 4 GΒ DDR3-1600 - PC3-12800 - CL9

HDD: WESTERN DIGITAL CAVIAR BLUE WD5000AAKX 500G

PSU: CORSAIR ENTHUSIAST SERIES TX750 V2 - 750 W

DVD drive: LG GH22NS70 SECURE DISC DVD REWRITER BLACK

Also as I currently build 2 PC for me and my sister and she doesn't play games, only movies and internet, so could you tell me a good cheap solution for a GPU (same build)?
Got cheap options on this page (which one would be best bang for the buck or which one should I condsider of those?):
Component

One more thing will I need a CPU cooler or the stock one is sufficient?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Looks like a keeper.
For a internet & movies PC, the list above is pretty much overkill. Look over our $800 Intel build: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

The OEM CPU cooler is fine if no OC'ing will be involved.


----------



## Denys (Mar 7, 2012)

YEs I have read that before the first build posted here and thats where I got some ideas 

ok so on my sister pc I will go with I3-2120 instead of I5-2500k, 650W by Corasair, and Sapphire HD 6770 (offer -34% right now for around 110$) guess it's gonna be ok?

Is there a huge difference between the HD 6870 and HD 6850? As the last one is on (-40% which is around 130$) which is 2/3 of the price of HD 6870 (around 200$)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

For the intended use, the i3-650W Corsair-6770 or 6850 will be more than sufficient and can even accomplish some gaming.
And you're a good Brother. :smile:


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

If she's not going to do any gaming, you can get away with just using a z68 motherboard instead of p67 and just use the Intel HD Graphics integrated into the i3. Save a little money there. And even if she games a bit, it's not impossible on the integrated graphics. I actually played quite a lot of League of Legends and some legacy games on my laptop's i3.


----------



## Denys (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeh trying to be 

According to the suggested 800$ Intel build the GPU is 550Ti (is around 120 Euro = $165 by Gigabyte and Asus) while putting 6770 (discounted right now at 91,46 Euro = $122) and I think they are equal in performance, though I could even go lower with GPU as she don't play games at all.
I was looking at those as I have no idea about Nvidia:
Radeon-hd -

The question about 6850 was for my pc which will follow the last build I posted.
So it will be sufficient for my needs with games right or I'm better off with 6870? 

My options for GPU right now are:
1) SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6850 (100 Euro)
2) SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6870 OC (155 Euro)
3) SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6870 Flex (200 Euro)
4) XFX ATI Radeon HD 6950 1GB (Brand new for 220 Euro on Ebay new from UK)
5) Radeon HD 6950 1GB (for around 200 Euro from a trusted seller from Germany says slightly damaged packages but he got like 20-30 of them for sale).

ps. this capitalism is killing me, so many options ... :banghead:


----------



## Denys (Mar 7, 2012)

Ohhh sorry Toothman I didn't saw your suggestion when posted ... So if I go with Z68 on the sister's build, which one of those are good:
Z68 -


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Anything that's full-ATX from ASUS or Gigabyte should be a fine option. For your sister's computer, I'd just get the cheapest Gigabyte.
GIGABYTE GA-Z68AP-D3 - Socket 1155 - Chipset Z68 - ATX :



Denys said:


> ps. this capitalism is killing me, so many options ... :banghead:


haha well trust me if we all only got government-issued desktops we wouldn't be gaming much


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the budget is not a concern for your Sister's build, I would stay with the $800 Intel build as is.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> it seems impossible to find on the online sites the said 50mm fan


Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Fans & Heatsinks, Case Fans, 50mm


----------



## Denys (Mar 7, 2012)

toothman said:


> haha well trust me if we all only got government-issued desktops we wouldn't be gaming much


Not nesessary a bad thing I might say, hello real life 
And I would not bang my head over so many options at least :4-guns:



Tyree said:


> If the budget is not a concern for your Sister's build, I would stay with the $800 Intel build as is.


Well every bit helps but I don't wanna go with cheap and/or not reliable products as I did with my current pc. So trying to figure out the best bang for the buck as they say.



gcavan said:


> Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Fans & Heatsinks, Case Fans, 50mm


Thank you Gcavan, but Newegg is not an option as I live on Cyprus. I will look for one on Amazon or Ebay.


----------



## Denys (Mar 7, 2012)

Short update (couldn't edit the previous post)
My sister plays with Photoshop from time to time (right now her PC is with MSI 9400 GT), so the intergrated graphics on Z86 with I3 will be sufficient or she is better off with dedicated GPU?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The $800 Intel build, as listed, would suit her needs.


----------



## Denys (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello there once more, sorry was very busy those days so didn't had time to finalize the setup.

Few consideration before we start, I found 2 alternative to the Corsair TX750 V2 suggested, any comments on those 2 PSU?
1) Antec HCG 750-EC 750 W
Newegg.com - Antec High Current Gamer Series HCG-750 750W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS12V v2.91 SLI Certified CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
2) Enermax NAXN 80+ 750 W
Newegg.com - ENERMAX NAXN 82+ ENM750AWT 750W ATX12V v2.3 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

So here we go (any advice and/or suggestion is most welcome):


1) My PC (work, multimedia, games from time to time):

Display: Samsung T27A550 (which works as TV as well)
Case: Cooler Master Storm Enforcer
CPU: INTEL CORE I5-2500K 3.30 GHZ LGA1155
MoBo: Asus Sabertooth P67
GPU: SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY RADEON HD 6870 OC - 1 GΒ GDDR5
RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance Performance 2x4 GΒ DDR3-1600-PC3-12800-CL9 (8GB)
HDD: WESTERN DIGITAL CAVIAR BLUE WD5000AAKX 500G
PSU: CORSAIR ENTHUSIAST SERIES TX750 V2 - 750 W (look above about this)
DVD drive: LG GH22NS70 SECURE DISC DVD REWRITER BLACK
CPU cooler: Coolermaster Ventirad GeminII SF524 or Ventirad CPU HYPER 612S (help here)


2) My sisters PC (mostly for multimedia):

Monitor: LG 2780D-PZ
Case: Cooler Master CM690 II Advanced
CPU: INTEL CORE I3-2100 3.10 GHZ LGA1155 (offer $30 less than I3-2120)
MoBo: Asus Sabertooth P67
GPU: SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY RADEON HD 6770 or HD 6850 (the 6850 is $30 more)
RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance Performance 2x2 GΒ -1600-PC3-12800-CL9 (4GB)
HDD: WESTERN DIGITAL CAVIAR BLUE WD5000AAKX 500G
PSU: CORSAIR ENTHUSIAST SERIES TX650 V2 – 650W
CPU cooler: stock


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd much rather the $90 Corsair TX than the $130 Enermax. It uses two 12v rails (one is best), and can give only 35 amps on each rail (as opposed to the TX 650's 53 amps).

And the Antec has four rails, splitting its power capacity into quarters. Which basically means it can, at most, only ever send up to a fourth of its max capacity to the GPU, which means your PSU is going to be operating at near-max far too often.

The Corsair TX-650 is cheaper and better.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair PSU for assured quality.


----------



## Denys (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you both on info! Well than I'll go with the Corsair just to be on the sure side.

The rest of the builds is ok I guess?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good decision on the PSU and the rest is OK.


----------

